# Who is in the North Midlands??



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Looks like I have to start the
"Who is in the North Midlands" thread Â :
That means *Cheshire, Derbyshire and Staffordshire*

Well, as most of you know, I'm in Cheshire (and I look after the North Midland area)

We have an established regular meet on Monday evenings at the Bee Hive Inn in Combs, near Chapel-en-le-Frith, Derbyshire
Monday, 1st of March, is the last _"Winter Meet"_ starting at 7:30pm (greaTT food Â ;D )
After that we'll meet earlier for a cruise and dinner; check _EVENTS_ board.

So who else, apart from the well known faces, is in this area? I want to hear from you [smiley=weneedyou.gif]


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

So you don't want to hear from us lot.....

No reply needed. I can take a hint.

Warrington, Cheshire BTW. 

( but I'm a Manc @ heart. NOT a RED) )


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

> So you don't want to hear from us lot.....


That's because I much rather *see* you at the next drive ;D 
hint, hint


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

That'll be me then....nearly posted in NW thread by accident!!

H


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

> That'll be me then....nearly posted in NW thread by accident!!
> 
> H


   
May see you on Sunday, then


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Don't forget: we'll have a drive on this Sunday:
1pm meet at the Legh Arms in Adlington, Pennine Cruise and lunch at the Cat and Fiddle


----------



## marksovereign (Sep 20, 2003)

That'll be me then ! Im in Knutsford.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

marksovereign said:


> That'll be me then ! Im in Knutsford.


Mark, the drive was on the 14th :wink:

So, I guess it must be you then whom I'm passing in that area from time to time?? I got clients in Knutsford, Holmes Chapel and Alderley Edge.

Hope to see you at the next Bee Hive meet :lol: I will post on the _Events board_ soon


----------



## marksovereign (Sep 20, 2003)

Hi Dani,
Ive seen you a couple of times recently though it has to be said you're hardly stealth are you  Couldnt make the 14th unfortunately and ive got a lot going on currently. Best news though is im getting Milteched and APRd next week so im going to want some playmates. I'll flash you next time i see you. When are the Beehive meets? and where is the Beehive>

Cheers
Mark


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

marksovereign said:


> Hi Dani,
> Ive seen you a couple of times recently though it has to be said you're hardly stealth are you  Couldnt make the 14th unfortunately and ive got a lot going on currently. Best news though is im getting Milteched and APRd next week so im going to want some playmates. I'll flash you next time i see you. When are the Beehive meets? and where is the Beehive>
> 
> Cheers
> Mark


Nope, no stealth, me :wink: 
Playmates are always good fun, especially in the Pennines :lol:

And here is a thread about the last Bee Hive meet
http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... php?t=9197

I'll be interested to hear what you think about the Miltek


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Ps: I thinke the next Bee Hive meet will be Monday, 19th April, but will check with the usual culprits soon 8)


----------



## marksovereign (Sep 20, 2003)

A3DFU said:


> marksovereign said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Dani,
> ...


Miltek    Miltek Cat    APR Chip   

to summarise 

Dani, what sort of spec are you running ? How have you found Links with Mods ?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Looks like you're one happy person, Mark    

Links have done all the mods for me [smiley=thumbsup.gif] and while my car was still under warranty they have always honoured same warranty [smiley=iloveyou.gif] *LINKS* The best dealer under the sun [smiley=sunny.gif]

And here is my list of mods:

mtm chip, miltek 100mm exhaust, OZ titanium alloys shod with Continental Contact Sport 2 tyres, V6 front grille, V6 boot spoiler, V6 rear valance, TT dust caps, TT floor mats, centre arm rest, Bose, 6 CD changer, decals: loads of them :lol: Imola Yellow special paint (not so special any more), TTOC badge, davidg TT key ring, aluminium tax disc holder (a pain to change the disc!!), aluminium TT tank cover, oil filler cover, struts covers.
I'm sure there must be more - just can't think of it right now :roll:

Next thing is S4 or red dot brakes, vented discs; then lowered springs and bigger wheels (but thats a bit off in the future; my present wheels are not even one year old)


----------



## marksovereign (Sep 20, 2003)

Hmmm - im already pondering brakes, but hadnt thought about S4s or red dots . Was considering Brembo Gts or maybe Tarox track day specials. Have you been quoted any costs?

Mark


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

marksovereign said:


> Have you been quoted any costs?
> 
> Mark


Not yet, Mark.

This reminds me: I must get in touch with AmD again!

Initially I was going to go for the Porsche breaks but they are Â£3500  plus they don't fit my wheels :?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Just a thought, Mark:

if I'll go for the S4 breaks (which are brilliant and fit the wheels) Links will do this for me.
If you want I'll have a chat with Huw and see if there is some discout in it for both cars to be done at the same time


----------



## marksovereign (Sep 20, 2003)

Good thinking batman ! Porsche brakes Â£3500 !!!!!!!!!!!!!! you must have some wealthy clients. You've completely scared me off asking you about my back

Mark


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

marksovereign said:


> Good thinking batman ! Porsche brakes Â£3500 !!!!!!!!!!!!!! you must have some wealthy clients. You've completely scared me off asking you about my back
> 
> Mark


That's exactly why I dismissed the Porsche breaks too  ... and the ones from Abt (who have now ceased trading)

Don't be scared, just ask  For starters check out this:

http://www.personaltraining-home.co.uk/ ... _care.html

you may find some hints on the site.

BTW, I'll pop down to Links tomorrow. See what Huw says


----------



## marksovereign (Sep 20, 2003)

Dani, have you looked at the group buy for Brembos? I debated this with Wak and he was of the opinion that if the Porsche option was 100% then Brembo GTs were 90% at Â£700 plus fitting. !!!

When I get some time I will speak to you about my back but im in the process of changing jobs so im a bit up in the air at the mo

Cheers
Mark


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Problem is as well that the Brembos don't fit my wheels :?


----------



## marksovereign (Sep 20, 2003)

New Wheels would be cheaper !!!!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Now there is a clever thought :lol: and I was going to have one of them repaired :roll:


----------



## marksovereign (Sep 20, 2003)

Wonen Drivers !


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I just did it to let Mr. Wicket Wheels earn a living


----------



## marksovereign (Sep 20, 2003)

its too bloody easy to do on 40 profiles. ive slightly grazed mine and it puts me in a V. [smiley=furious3.gif] Mood


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

marksovereign said:


> its too bloody easy to do on 40 profiles. [smiley=furious3.gif] Mood


Especially when you go out to play and put the car side ways like I've done :wink:


----------



## marksovereign (Sep 20, 2003)

sideways !


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

good fun, but only if the roads are empty!!


----------

